# Dreadknight count as from Hi-Tech mini



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi-Tech miniatures has come out with a new model, I think it's pretty obvious what it's for 

Compared to the Dread knight it's just pure awesome 

http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/47


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Frack me, thats a nice model


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Everythings cool about it except that goofy jesus head.


----------



## Whitehorn (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks to be much smaller. Looks very daft, blocky and some very poor scaled components.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

A 28mm mini looks to come up to its mid-thigh. And I'd say it rivals the current Dreadknight, that things hideous.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, I'll stick with the original model thanks... It looks like it's made from Mega Blocks or something.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Yeah, I'll stick with the original model thanks... It looks like it's made from Mega Blocks or something.


Haha I lol'd.
Okay, maybe it doesn't rival the current Dreadknight haha. But that jesus head....


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That is awesome, like a Custodes version of the Dreadknight.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I actually prefer that to the dreadknight. The quality of the sculpting isn't on par, but at least the concept behind it wasn't inspired by a baby carrier


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

People whine already that the DK looks too much like a transformer... that thing looks like I might as well just use an Optimus Prime model to proxy.


----------



## ServiceStud (Mar 1, 2008)

Nah. Looks amateurish somehow. No babyhamper tho, so that is a plus.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey! I suggested using Transformers on this website as Dreadknights first!

Back on topic. It looks awesome. However I play at GW too much so I doubt they would let me use it.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm fielding a Voltron model for my dreadknight so I don't think I will be needing this.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it looks terrible, arms are far too long, legs are too short,very amature looking, the dreadkinght may not be everyones cup of tea, but its leaps ahead of that and as a model its very well thought out, the tech behind the armour plates and in general is very workable, that however is a mockery. realy dont like it at all


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like something from privateer press.

Could see it in a Menoth army...but t's not clean cut enough for 40k.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

It's pretty poor, but this way you won't sponsor the dreadknight. That, and it's suitably gothic.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I like that better than the Dreadknight. Even with the jesus heads.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Its not that bad. Its an alternative at least if you dont want your army looking like everyones elses.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i would quite like the time i spent looking at that model back...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

to me this looks like a very poorly sculpted model, painted very well


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks to me as though someone looked at this classic pic:








...just a bit too much, then decided to mecha it up a bit. It'd not horrible, just deeply meh. Were I going for a Dreadknight, I'd stick to the original model and maybe up the mech aspect of it a little, like the walker thingies in 'Matrix: Revolutions'. But then, that's just me.


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

40 euro? Good luck trying to sell it?


----------

